

Peermesh: P2P GIS - cagataycelebi
http://peermesh.io/

======
dang
The first comments and votes on this thread look fake. That's a bad idea.
Please don't.

Even if we don't penalize you (which we usually will), other HN users will see
through it and become annoyed. The discussion will become about that, instead
of about your project. Since you've obviously put a lot of work into this, you
shouldn't take that risk. Let the work speak for itself.

I suggest that you repost this (you may need to use a slightly different URL)
without the comments, so you can have a fresh start. Good luck.

------
emreesir
World First Peer Powered GIS...

------
NurdJS
Bandwith is a huge problem on GIS apps. Thanks guys. Big WHOA !

